# 5 month pigment sample haul...oooh I love my babies!



## nichollecaren (May 9, 2009)

By jesusgirl82, shot with u710,S710 at 2009-05-09]






I accumulated these since December last year...I swear its an addiction! I'm a little lost as to how I can store them and the rest that are to come---along with the nyx ones...I have the plastic drawer system, but its a tidy mess. I'm strapped for space. If anybody has any ideas, I'd love the help. 

My bf said "simply get rid of some"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fat lot of help HE is!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 9, 2009)

nice, i like all ur pigments


----------



## Tahti (May 10, 2009)

Nice! All those colours look so yummy together ^_^


----------



## meker (May 11, 2009)

where did u get the samples from?


----------



## nichollecaren (May 13, 2009)

some were from friends that had full sized jars and were willing to share...others from 1165Cheryl and Mac_Mocha here on specktra, and MadeBeautiful Cosmetics 4 U

You might also find the info in this thread to be of interest, that is, if ur looking to buy pigments.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/p...ml#post1624854


----------



## piink_liily (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_ 
My bf said "simply get rid of some" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fat lot of help HE is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol typical bf response!!


----------

